# help in looking for a pressure washer



## steveo2155 (Jan 1, 2014)

I could use a little advice in selecting a pressure washer. It will be my first pressure washer and I would like to use it mainly for cleaning vehicles, cleaning siding on house and garage, driveway, walkways. I don't think I will need it for paint prep or anything like that, although who knows what will come up I guess. 

I think I would prefer gas over electric so I don't have to deal with the cords that go with it and I want something that will last awhile. However if anyone can make a case for an electric one I am all ears. I have been looking at a couple difference washers, but one that caught my attention is a portable lightweight Craftsman clean n carry 2000 psi gas pressure washer at sears. It doesn't have wheels but is only 35 lbs so it would be easy to transfer. I think it has 3 different spray tips, 0, the general 25 and then soap. It is on sale for $150. I know it probably wouldn't have enough pressure to strip paint, but for the uses I listed I think it would be sufficient and it has gotten pretty good reviews. Any advice?


----------



## OutdoorGuy (Oct 15, 2013)

Although I don't have any experience with Craftsman, at a price that low it makes me wonder how long it will last. If you are looking to stick with a gas pressure washer, I would probably go with a Generac. You will pay more, but you will get a more powerful and extremely durable washer that should last you a very long time.

If you would consider an electric, I would suggest a Karcher.

This Buyer's Guide can probably explain this better than I can, and should help you find what you need.

Pressure Washer Buyer's Guide - How to Pick the Perfect Pressure Washer

Hope this helps.


----------



## daverussel (Mar 17, 2014)

In choosing a pressure washer your decision ultimately depends on the size of your projects at home. 

Electric power washers are great for cleaning small surface areas like cars, boats, grills, etc. These high-pressure water picks just don’t clean large areas very fast.

Gas power washers clean large surface areas like decks, driveways and homes with less time, effort and water.


----------



## RyanBurns (Dec 2, 2014)

*pressure washer*

Tips in choosing a pressure washer: The more force that the washer is able to produce and rate of the water flow, the more cleaning power you will have. You'll be able to finish your cleaning job more quickly - but higher powered units do have a higher price tag than lower priced units.


----------



## Williamwaltz (Feb 26, 2015)

It is very important to choose that washer which has good durability and what can work good in every weather so that you may not occur any type of problem from it. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## MKYxD (Nov 18, 2014)

I purchased a 3000psi and it seems to get jobs done, but i wish i had opted for like a 4200psi simply for getting jobs done faster.


----------

